# Newly Minted Master Mason



## Andre (May 22, 2018)

Hello everyone,

My name is Andre, and I am a brand new MM hailing from A.F. & A.M., Steele Creek #0737, Charlotte, NC. I am an Accountant, Grad student in IT, and I am especially looking to improve my self in masonry. I look forward to learning from my fellow brothers, and growing as a person.


----------



## Symthrell (May 22, 2018)

Welcome Brother! Enjoy the boards!!


----------



## dfreybur (May 22, 2018)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 22, 2018)

Welcome from another Andre.


----------



## Bro. WJonesPHA (May 23, 2018)

Welcome bro!

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (May 23, 2018)

Welcome Brother Master Mason


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 23, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Keith C (May 23, 2018)

Greetings and Welcome Brother!


----------



## Andre (May 23, 2018)

Thanks for the love guys


----------



## dfreybur (May 24, 2018)

By the way I love the metaphor.

A coin is minted by putting it under pressure to change its character.  Not a bad summary of a third degree!


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 24, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> A coin is minted by putting it under pressure to change its character. Not a bad summary of a third degree!


Good one!


----------



## Matt L (May 24, 2018)

Welcome and congratulations from next door Brother.


----------

